# What is the best free ip masker or hider?



## cheesecheeks

What program is free and it masks or hides your ip address? No trial version please.:sayyes:


----------



## V0lt

There's no such program. The only way you can mask an IP address from a website is through a proxy server, and even then the owner of the proxy server can still see the data that passes through their computer. 

Just don't say anything on the internet that you wouldn't say to someone in person, and you'll be fine.


----------



## POADB

Services like:
http://www.the-cloak.com/

Are what FOX refers to.


----------



## cheesecheeks

invisible browsing. what about this program?


----------



## cheesecheeks

If you go to www.pcflank.com and try to do one of their tests it will detect your ip address. It uses a scanner to find out what it is. How do you make it to where its scanne cant scan your ip?


----------



## V0lt

You may not understand, but in order for there to be communication between the host and client machine (i.e., the webserver and your computer), there has to be some kind of IP address involved, whether it be your own, unhidden IP, or the IP of the proxy you are using. The only difference is that, depending on the service you're using, you are harder to identify while using the proxy. Especially if the proxy you're using is overseas, since a subpoena from a U.S. company or individual would mean absolutely nothing to, say, a Russian or swedish ISP.


----------



## christyk30

there are programs out there but you have to pay for most all of them or use a demo version which then you have to pay for. you choose a different ip from the list but all the programs i seen you do have to pay for them.


----------



## dex4zero4zone4

whats the name of the programs??? dont care if u have 2 pay.


----------



## Guest

Really it's impossible to hide any IP Address full proof. If you are using a proxy, they can read your address bar and figure it out that way.

You may pay as much as you want, but I believe there is always a way to find out. As fox has said before, just don't do anything despicable online that you would need to hide yourself from servers.

To my knowledge there is no free IP Masker or hider.

Regards,
Techpro5238


----------



## V0lt

Yep techpro, you're right.

I'm going to close this thread- People don't seem to be reading it before they post to it, and I don't see it becoming anything but a target for ip hiding spam.

Anybody who objects to this is welcome to PM me.


----------

